# Acute Leukemia



## TEP (Feb 21, 2013)

We sadly had to put our 7 month old cockerpoo pup to sleep this week she was spayed early January and two weeks after the spay became unwell for a month with high fevers and leg pains, she sadly was diagnosed with acute leukemia on Monday and had no choice but to put her to sleep, we are heartbroken, she was such a lovely dog and our now starting the search for a new one.
No clue if there is any connection between the spay and cancer or whether we have been very unlucky.
Has anyone else had this experiance before or had a cockerpoo die of leukemia related illnesses.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine the pain.
Take care


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh TEP I am sorry to hear your news. 

Not heard of any dogs on this forum having Leukaemia.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How completely awful - I am so sorry for you... 
No experience of and never heard of anything like it before and hope I never do again.
So sorry... it must be so hard for you and you must have a very empty space in your heart for your girl.
I wish you luck in your search for your next dog.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So very sad for you


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor puppy  sorry to hear your awful story. Good luck in your search.


----------



## TEP (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks guys, hope we can find someone to feel her paws soon.


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw big hugs to you must be an awful time for you  so sad x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh that so sad, I'm sorry for your loss.  Don't really know what else to say as you must be heartbroken.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

So sad for you to loose your puppy this way absolutely heartbreaking, but I hope you can treasure the memories you had in such a short space of time and keep them memories alive with a new little puppy xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

That is such a shame. 


Did the vets say their was a connection between the spay and the cancer as I have never here'd of this.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

So sorry to read your story, just awful. I can't help with regard to any experience of the situation.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh your poor puppy and poor you. How absolutely dreadful for you all. No-one expects such an illness in a puppy, but at least you'll have lots of wonderful memories to cherish.

Toffin
x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

That's really sad. Poor little thing, and poor you. Give yourselves time to grieve.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

so, so sorry to read your sad news, I can only try to imagine how upset you must be feeling, sorry I don't know any other dogs which have had it, I hope when the time is right you will find another wonderful puppy.xx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww so sad    thinking of you! We chose jasper within a month of losing our 16 year old crossbreed Steffi, a new puppy really helps ease the sadness and emptiness that is left behind xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Aww I am so sorry for your loss  xx


----------

